# Im Ausland auf Amazon Instant Video zugreifen!?



## LemonChord (29. April 2014)

Nabend, ich wusste nicht so recht wo ich es posten kann, ich hoffe hier ists in Ordnung. 

Ich werde in 2 Wochen für ein paar Monate in Belgien wohnen und bin besitzer eines Amazon prime Accounts und kann somit auf deren Amazon Instant Video angebot zugreifen. Meine Frage ist nun: gibt es eine recht unkompliziere Möglichkeit, von Belgien aus auf Amazon Instant Video zuzugreifen? Hatte nämlich gelesen, dass man im Ausland die Meldung bekommt, dass man das nur in Deutschland nutzen kann. Hatte schon an proxyserver gedacht aber sind die auch sicher? Ich mein, nicht dass ich da meine Daten eingebe und ein Tag später ist mein Konto leer xD danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. April 2014)

Proxyserver eher weniger aber ein VPN könnte helfen


----------



## Panagianus (29. April 2014)

Es gibt programme, die vorgaukeln du hast irgend ne andere ip, ich weiß grad nicht den Namen von sowas aberdas geht recht einfach


----------



## LemonChord (30. April 2014)

okay, hab mir mal n tutorial für VPN einrichten angeguckt und werde es mal ausprobieren. Aber wird die Leitung darunter nicht sehr leiden? 

programme finde ich keine =( ausser welche, die nur eine zufällige ip adresse benutzen. bzw welche, die selber nur mit proxy servern arbeiten


----------



## Johnny_Burke (30. April 2014)

Versuch's mal mit CyberGhostVPN.

Ich kenne die Beschränkungen für eine kostenlose Nutzung nicht mehr, aber ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass es funktionieren würde.
Ich hab's mal selber früher für andere Zwecke benutzt.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (30. April 2014)

nen chrome/firefox addon sollte auch funktionieren, funktioniert bei youtube, in webshops etc... 

hola besseres internet


----------



## LemonChord (30. April 2014)

Okay, hab CyberGhostVPN mal installiert, aber basiert das nicht auch auf ProxyServern und ist somit unsicher?

Okay, dass mit den addons wäre vllt interessant, nur wie geasgt habe ich keine ahnung davon und weiss demnach auch nicht so recht, wonach ich suchen bzw. welche Stichwörter ich benutzen soll. Habe mal Nach "IP" gesucht, worauf mir aber nur so IP anzeiger ausgespuckt werden und bei der suche nach "proxy" nur addons, die wieder ne verbindung auf einen proxyserver durchführen :-/


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. Mai 2014)

"hola besseres internet" 

hatte nur nicht verlinkt weil es das halt als chrome und ff addon gibt und ich nicht weiß welchen browser du preferierst, habs aber nun mal für den chrome verlinkt 

da klickt man einfach drauf und dann auf ne länderflagge und schon hat man eine der flagge zugerdnete ip


----------



## LemonChord (2. Mai 2014)

okay, habs mir mal installiert. aber nochmal die frage: ist das auch wirklich sicher? weil wie gesagt, ich brauch noch n bisschen geld auf meinem bankkonto für den aufenthalt in belgien


----------



## Raptorit (3. Mai 2014)

sicher ist in der hinsicht leider nix.


----------

